# Question Regarding Permit



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello I have several desert tortoises I have gotten and rescued, I am looking at transferring ownership of two of them to a friend at work, but how do I go about changing the permit from me to him, does anyone know?

Thanks
Marisa


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2009)

Your friend has to get a new application. In the space where they ask how they acquired the tortoise they print that they got tortoise # xyz (the number on the tortoise's existing permit) from a friend. please transfer ownership to me. Most of the CTTC chapters can either take care of the application for your friend, or can give him the form.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Feb 19, 2009)

Do they give permits out to anyone or torts to anyone who wants them? Do they at least ask questions of give care sheets? I know they cant visit everyones place.. but these are living cretures.. Endangered species.. and it just seems like there would be someone making sure they are going to good homes.. 
I know you do your best Yvonne.. not aimed at you.. just in general.. 
Curious question.. not blameing anyone..


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Laura, I can only answer what my chapter of the CTTC does. If they have a DT in their care they check out the person and area that they will be housed (yard) and answer questions and do follow-up care if needed. So yes they do make sure they are going to good homes. If I own a DT and want to give it to my friend or family member and I am a member of the club I let them know of the transfer and ask for an adoption form they usually let me be the judge that the person I am giving it too will take good care of it and house it properly, If they question it they make an inspection, before finalizing the adoption permits, or transfer permit (actually one in the same). 
I foster DT for my chapter and before my fosters go out I have talked at lenght with the people if I do the arrangements and I check the home (once that has been by pics for one of the members on this forum). If the Adoption chair person is setting up the adoption they do the home check and make all the arrangements. We do hope that people adopting the torts will join the club and attend meetings to get additional information if needed. And of course we have the site that they can contact members for info.
I know this is long winded but I tried to cover all that I could. Hope it helped.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2009)

Laura said:


> Do they give permits out to anyone or torts to anyone who wants them? Do they at least ask questions of give care sheets? I know they cant visit everyones place.. but these are living cretures.. Endangered species.. and it just seems like there would be someone making sure they are going to good homes..
> I know you do your best Yvonne.. not aimed at you.. just in general..
> Curious question.. not blameing anyone..



Robyn answered, but I wanted to add: Yes, they DO give an application to anyone who wants it. In Northern California, Ginger Wilfong is a contractor for the DFG. If you write to her and ask for an application, she will send you one. But in Southern California, the permit process is handled through each chapter of CTTC. I think this is a much better process because you have to go through a yard inspection before you can get a desert tortoise. However, the permit application is yours for the asking, and if you already have a tortoise and just want an application, no one checks you out.

Yvonne


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the answer, so I want to make sure my tortoises are properly permited and transferred, I love them but my friend truly has many reptiles and wants them, everytime he comes to my house he is amzed with the desert tortoise, I know he has the meand to care for them and will and because I have some adopted sicker babies well yearlings, I wish to transfer these two juveniles to him. I emailed a CTTC near me and the DFG and no one is responding to me, again I have a permit for the two but I want to legitametly transfer them to my friend and ensure that the adoption -process is done correctly. Whatever we need to do we will I just thought I could get one mailed to me, etc.?
Thanks


emysemys said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > Do they give permits out to anyone or torts to anyone who wants them? Do they at least ask questions of give care sheets? I know they cant visit everyones place.. but these are living cretures.. Endangered species.. and it just seems like there would be someone making sure they are going to good homes..
> ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2009)

If you PM your address to me, I'll send you an application. Your friend fills it out, showing the license numbers of your two tortoises and asks to have those numbers transferred to him.

Yvonne



[email protected] said:


> I wish to transfer these two juveniles to him. I emailed a CTTC near me and the DFG and no one is responding to me, again I have a permit for the two but I want to legitimately transfer them to my friend and ensure that the adoption -process is done correctly. Whatever we need to do we will I just thought I could get one mailed to me, etc.?


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 21, 2009)

Yvonne, at what age should you request a permit. I had someone tell me that I should wait until they are at least 3 years old.

Dawna


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2009)

That's right. Baby desert tortoises are pretty fragile and not many live, so its good to wait to register them until they are about 3 years old.

Yvonne


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2009)

Yvonne I sent you a PM.
Thanks again
Marisa


emysemys said:


> That's right. Baby desert tortoises are pretty fragile and not many live, so its good to wait to register them until they are about 3 years old.
> 
> Yvonne


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, Yvonne.

Dawna


----------

